# Revell Man In Space kit



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Remember this one?


























Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

yeah is that the large one or the small one? They did two.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool. I've never seen this in the stores. Reminds me of Matt Mason of all things...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, I think it's 1/12th scale..tossed the box..but I took pics of it.


Steve


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Pretty cool. I'll have to look for one of these on ebay. What I'm waiting for is the 27-Mile-High Skydiver figure model kit. (gulp):freak:


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Major Matt Mason. I heard like a year and a half ago . Tom Hanks was gonna make a movie on thta charactor. I sure wished I had all the figures and toy of him still in the box today. I might have gotten enought to but a few other news toys for me to play with today.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> yeah is that the large one or the small one? They did two.


You sure they made two? I know they scaled this astronaut up, incorrectly, for the *Astronaut with MMU *for the shuttle era. They used a Gemini astronaut for this kit!

They also made a Gemini astronaut with *AMU*, but I don't recall a larger version of the *Man in Space *kit. Not saying they _didn't_, just don't remember one. I think I've got just about every Real Space subject there is.

HAL9001-


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Revell made 2 sizes 1/12 and 1/6th Gemini astronauts,they used the 1/6th one for the MMU with no changes made to the astronaut really,I have both versions of the Gemini ones but no MMU,but I do have the Aurora astronaut with MMU
cheers,Gordon
ps nice build


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah what he said... Revell had TWO kits although the smaller one may be the most common. The Crappy Ceji Astronaut with MMU kit was simply the old Gemini astronaut kit with the MMU added. I assume the large figure accompanied Revell's large Neil Armstrong kit.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The Red Bull Skydiver kit....
Man, That could look like a guy standing with a big grin on his face...or...
Lots of stuff can happen to a guy when he exits a perfectly good ship.

The launch escape system for the Gemini progran was an ejection seat system..it didn't use the LES rockets that Mercury and Apollo used.

Nobody mentioned the swoosh on the NASA meatball..it's innacurate..but every NASA meatball decal I have is swooshed.

Steve


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

steve123 said:


> The Red Bull Skydiver kit....
> Man, That could look like a guy standing with a big grin on his face...or...
> Lots of stuff can happen to a guy when he exits a perfectly good ship.
> 
> Steve


Yeah, that's the sponsor. Assuming he makes the jump safely, it would be a pretty cool kit; with him standing (or jumping) from the ledge of the capsule.

Anyone (Moebius) listening? Marketing - allbeit to a rather small market segment - would seem to be desirable for Red Bull, No? Personaly, I can't stand the stuff; tried it once, and yuck.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If he lives through it..maybe Heller will do one.

If not, you could do a diorama fairly easily.

Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> Revell made 2 sizes 1/12 and 1/6th Gemini astronauts,they used the 1/6th one for the MMU with no changes made to the astronaut really,I have both versions of the Gemini ones but no MMU,but I do have the Aurora astronaut with MMU
> cheers,Gordon
> ps nice build


Yeah, that's basically what I said. I was reading that is was the *Man In Space *kit came in two sizes. And that's what I was saying I never remembered seeing.

Gordon, did you mean Aurora astronaut with *AMU*? Aurora wasn't around to make an *MMU* were they? *MMU* was STS era.

I was lucky enough to get the Gemini Astronaut with AMU on eBay, the one you had to mail off to get that was in a brown box. Granted, it looked as though it was built by a 10 year old! But, luckily it was glued with tube glue and all the parts popped apart very easily.

HAL9001-


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Yep me and my son built that kit for a school project when he was 9 or 10 years old and he is gonna be 21 in a few weeks!

We used the SSP repop I had in the stash. when we finished it I thought it was a really neat kit. It is I think on a shelf in his room.

Max Bryant


----------

